

Europe's Plan to Simulate the Entire Planet  - limist
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/arxiv/25126/?a=f

======
limist
If nothing else, this proposal to simulate humanity on planet Earth is
ambitious. The original paper is here:

<http://arxiv.org/abs/1004.4969>

